# Trophy trout and FULL boxes!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The fishing has been pretty dang good over the last handful of days! Besides one(Sat) day where we battled a STIFF north east wind, the guys have been putting our clients on solid boxes of fish including some wall hangers.

Drifting deep mud with scattered shell has been the ticket while using popping cork and shrimp. With the changing wind directions the bay hasn't really had a chance to clean up, but the fish haven't minded as you can see from the pictures.

We have Tues and Thur open this week and Tues, Thur-Sun open of next week for anyone interested in catching some fish.

To book, contact:
Daniel 979.240.5312
Email: [email protected]

Follow us on our social media outlets for daily updates:
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/rngadventures/
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/run_n_gunadventures/


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

A few more action pictures from the last couple of trips and a better one of the trophy going on the wall!


----------

